# Kindergarten hours?!?



## MCLO101521 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have been searching all over and can't find a definitive answer on schooling times for Kindergarten.

We will be enrolling our twin 5 year old boys in one of Edmonton's Kindergarten schools in September this year. But my biggest query is what the times are as I see it says mornings or afternoons and sometimes full day and also not every day of the week.

I would really appreciate it if someone can give me advice!

Thanks
Cindy


----------



## Vangrrl (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Cindy,

If you know the school that your child will attend, it would be best to call them and ask. Different schools do things differently.

I believe in Alberta, half day kindergarten is still the norm, but there are some schools that offer full-day programs. Some school offer the equivalent of a half-day program but instead of attending every day for half-day, the kids do 2 full days a week and then every other friday, 

For a typical half-day kindergarten, you would pick either the morning program which might run 9-11:30am or the afternoon program from 12-2:30 (the exact times will vary for different schools). 

There is a move towards full-day kindergarten in many parts of the country. Where I live (in British Columbia), this is the second year of full-day kindergarten in all the schools. But it took a few years for the transition. It looks like Alberta is having this discussion but assuming we are talking about next September it doesn't look like anything will have changed by then.

I hope that helps!


----------



## MCLO101521 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you very much for the quick reply.

In South Africa we are so used to dropping the kids off at 7 and picking them up at 5! We will probably only arrive in Edmonton in March and once we have settled into our own place I will yhen only be able to get in contact with the school.

Once again thank you 

Cheers,
Cindy


----------



## beamontreal (Jan 8, 2013)

it ends at about 2pm, but you can pay for extra hours (7$ per day)
Ask the school nearby.


----------



## MCLO101521 (Nov 4, 2012)

beamontreal said:


> it ends at about 2pm, but you can pay for extra hours (7$ per day)
> Ask the school nearby.


Thank you for the information. I will more than likely find out exactly what I can do once we are in Edmonton. I appreciate your help


----------

